# "sick" fish...



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, I got 6 Danios today. 5 are doing great, but one is on its own and swimming near the top. It is a smaller fish. I was wondering if I moved it to my other tank with my 3 neon tetras if it would be better for it since the tank is balanced and the fish are more its size. So that maybe the fish could recover in a tank thats balanced in case she isn't as hardy as the rest. Thats just my thinking. But I don't know. Let me know as soon as possible so I can make the switch or take care of her somehow. Thanks.
-83turboranger


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

You just got your danios yesterday, right? I don't think there has been enough time for the ammonia levels to get very high in your new tank to be the cause of the odd behaviour of the one fish. So maybe she has some disease, and if you put her in the tank with the neons, she might give it to them.

I'd suggest just keeping an eye on her and seeing if any further symptoms develop.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Fish may swim differently due to many things. If it's a new fish, the most common problem is the water change. It will take the fish a little while (Maybe a little over a week..) to get used to it's new home. You may increase areation to help the little guy out.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you very much both of you! I'm guessing she's just adjusting then. She even seemed a little better this morning.


----------

